
The Fantasyland Code of Professionalism is an abuser's fantasy - zorpner
http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/46791.html
======
KirinDave
What's most interesting is that the folks running LC were told by at least a
few parties they needed to tighten up their CoC so as to protect people from
abuse, if they wanted to avoid further issues.

Their response was to codify the unrelated "I'm protecting religious
interests" response from last year and offer it directly in the CoC (note:
there was never a complaint about religious interests or even conservatism
levied to LC, it was protesting a speaker notorious for promoting racist
ideologies).

What's most stunning is the gag clause you agree to. What conference in the
history of open tech conferences has decided to ban all conversation or
reporting a about the goings on internally?

It's not just a CoC in defense of abuse and invites dangerous situations, but
it then goes on to stifle free speech about the proceedings on the grounds
that it is protecting free speech!

------
Analemma_
I mean, did you see what happened last year? By the end of it, the LambaConf
organizers had gone beyond incoherent blog posts and had graduated to
defending their actions with diagrams that could've come straight from the
Time Cube website. An equally incoherent CoC from them this time around isn't
surprising.

------
kevinburke
This post just got nuked, it was at #4 or so and now is not findable in any of
the first six pages of results.

~~~
dang
It is the usual tug of war between upvotes and flags.

